# What is your digital Service Provider?



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 13, 2007)

I work for a telecommunications provider, and I was wonderring what you all use for television, internet, and phone service. Post your answers, concerns, and questions, and I'll do my best to answer any and all I can.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

Comcast. We originally got the $99 deal for all 3 but that expired after 6 months. My wife harassed them and got the deal again for the next year and free HBO! Download speed is awesome, 800KB/s minimum!

Will they ever have the ability to sell you just the channels you want?? Or even better, just what you watch??!! Why should we have to pay for all of these channels we don't watch and can't get just one other one without having to get another "package" costing $30 more a month??!!!!!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 13, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Comcast. We originally got the $99 deal for all 3 but that expired after 6 months. My wife harassed them and got the deal again for the next year and free HBO! Download speed is awesome, 800KB/s minimum!
> 
> Will they ever have the ability to sell you just the channels you want?? Or even better, just what you watch??!! Why should we have to pay for all of these channels we don't watch and can't get just one other one without having to get another "package" costing $30 more a month??!!!!!!



Comcast lobbied against the internal legislation suggestion of charging channels in small bundles by theme. I personally believe that all television providers should change to a system that allows customers to choose what they access. All channels have been digitally simulcast in most states that Comcast is present so this is not some difficult task that they would have to do. It would just mean rearranging the "QAM broadcast" to include channels like NatGeo, ANimalPlanet, Discovery and it's affiliates onto one 6mHZ carrier. Those carriers can be put into 256QAM so you could essentially have 12 digital channels on one 6mHZ carrier and your digital cable box (DCT) could be authorized to allow incoming transmission of that individual 6mHZ carrier. I don't think it will happen, because like all corporations, Comcast is in it for the money, which is understandable, just unfortunate.


----------



## dorton (Dec 13, 2007)

Time Warner here.


----------



## olympus (Dec 13, 2007)

Optimum online for all three with boost its super fast.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 13, 2007)

dorton said:


> Time Warner here.



In association with Comcast. Lol. Some argue that it's not a monopoly, but it is. Time Warner, Coxx, Comcast. All the same mother company. I have no idea what Optimum Online is.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 13, 2007)

Charter Communications for all three, television, internet and VOIP. I, too, have about 800 channels that I never watch. I'd be happy with about 10. I can't complain about the internet, or the phone service, except that it's way expensive. I have to call and try and threaten them into a cheaper rate. 

What bugs me the most about these companies and cell phone companies is the great offers they make available to new customers but if you are a long time loyal customer they just keep raising your rates.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 13, 2007)

Verizon

Brat!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 14, 2007)

MMRR - jif said:


> Charter Communications for all three, television, internet and VOIP. I, too, have about 800 channels that I never watch. I'd be happy with about 10. I can't complain about the internet, or the phone service, except that it's way expensive. I have to call and try and threaten them into a cheaper rate.
> 
> What bugs me the most about these companies and cell phone companies is the great offers they make available to new customers but if you are a long time loyal customer they just keep raising your rates.




This is very true and very frustrating. It's called a win-back program. If you have a different provider, companies will give you an awesome deal to start with them, but... if you'd had a company for while they will do nothing to keep you. The reason is because sales reps make a large amount of money on win-backs, but they also work retention. Giving a steady customer is possible, but it doesn't make them as much money. Sad isn't it.



> Verizon
> 
> Brat!



If Verizon buys out the local crappy fiber company, I will have a new job immediately. Fiber to the NID, is the fastest form of data transmission and Verizon knows how to run their business, at least for their employees.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 14, 2007)

I use Comcast for my cable, but Bell south for my internet. I use DSL and the service is usually great.


----------

